

Microsoft says Edge browser will not support Silverlight - joegreen
http://www.techspot.com/news/61236-microsoft-edge-browser-not-support-silverlight.html

======
orionblastar
Bummer, stuff like the F Sharp Tutorial requires it.

[http://www.tryfsharp.org/](http://www.tryfsharp.org/)

I had disabled Silverlight in my web browser, and had to enable it to use the
Try F Sharp tutorial.

These websites that use Silverlight have to be rewritten to use something else
instead.

~~~
signal11
IE11 will be included with Windows 10 for the foreseeable future [1]. This
should give site owners time to switch to HTML5.

[1] [https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/ie/mt163706.aspx](https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/ie/mt163706.aspx)

~~~
fenier
I doubt that most people will close Edge to open IE 11 just so they can use
Silverlight unless they absolutely have to.

